# First day on uber people and last week of Uber



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello, I decided to quit uber since everyone and their mom does it plus the customers are not usually grateful anyway. Uber should price its rides as much to cab as possible I think. 

The highlights of my 2 months ubering for kicks.
+ Lesbians making out and ripping clothes off in the back seat on my first fare.
+ Got paid $100 to hang out and party for 3 hours and I didnt drink of course.
+I averaged out at 22 per hour from 12am to 4 am but once everyone registered it was next to impossible to do it again.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

cferrel said:


> Hello, I decided to quit uber since everyone and their mom does it plus the customers are not usually grateful anyway. Uber should price its rides as much to cab as possible I think.
> 
> The highlights of my 2 months ubering for kicks.
> + Lesbians making out and ripping clothes off in the back seat on my first fare.
> ...


Your first highlight would encourage me to get a dashcam.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

It was a blonde and a brunet and drunk as hell.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

cferrel said:


> It was a blonde and a brunet and drunk as hell.


Now that's what I call a good tip.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hahaha nice!


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmao


----------

